# Just came to me



## quacksmacker31 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sitting in the woods this morning I realized something. I have been taking life for granted. I have worrying constantly about everything and trying fight through these times alone. I have strayed away from everything that is important in life and I need the lord. Please pray for me. I really need to get on the right path as I have been fighting anxiety for a while. I've gotten a lot better than what I was but still have a long way to go. Thank u and god bless


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like you're heading in the right direction, keep it up.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 24, 2011)

Praying for a close walk and good health.................................


----------



## gtparts (Sep 24, 2011)

To some degree, most every Christian has played the prodigal,.... willingly. 

"WOW..... I could've had the best relationship of my life and boy, do I hate that I wasted so much of the time God has given me, unnecessarily stumbling in darkness."

Praying that more would come to their senses. Anything else is settling for the inferior.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Knotwild (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been and am to some degree in the same boat. A friend with a wife and 3 young children was hit with a job loss in 2008 and he had a tough time for a while. But he said he got the message that Jesus was telling him to keep focused on Him, not the economy. That He would take care of him regardless of what was going on in the world. 

I liked that, aspire to it, and just wanted to pass it on.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 25, 2011)

God bless ya.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re:*

Praying to you will find a way to lay your burdens down to Jesus.  He really want them and he wants His life to live in you,  God Bless!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Sep 25, 2011)

Praying for you now, quacksmacker. That's exactly one of the reasons I love sitting in the woods and take a bible hunting, one of the few times I be still and know that He is God. Check out Matthew 6:25-34 when you're tempted to worry. Sounds elementary most of the time, but them's some mighty powerful words when you need'm!


----------



## speedcop (Sep 25, 2011)

your on the right track now brother, dont back up! We openly pray for you!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 9, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Praying to you will find a way to lay your burdens down to Jesus.  He really want them and he wants His life to live in you,  God Bless!



A very hearty amen here.

I am reading a book along the lines of how the Lord lives in us and some great insights into why the abundant life can sometimes seem fleeting.  It's called "The Rest of the Gospel" by Dan Stone & Greg Smith.  I included a link in the title.  I may have to make a post for a discussion page on the principles of the book, because we all struggle with anxiety/worry at times and that we need the "inner life" to come thru by the Lords power (not ours).

God bless your life in Christ during this time.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 9, 2011)

It's never too late to get closer to God.  Take care of yourself and seek help when/if you need it.  Prayers send that you will feel better and prosper.


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Prayers said that your relationship with the Lord will continue to grow.


----------

